# Fussy Hedgie



## katuhack (Aug 31, 2011)

I've had my hedgehog Eliza for about three weeks now. She's still being socialized and still huffs and occasionally rolls up when I have her out. I know I'm supposed to be holding her for a while every night but my question is: *HOW?*

When I hold her she gets very fussy. She doesn't like to be pet and if I set her in my lap she quickly trys to run away. I just don't know what I'm supposed to be doing with her while I'm holding her if that makes any sense.

help


----------



## muchnessintact (Aug 6, 2011)

What I found helpful was to let Fitch crawl into his sleeping bag and take him out of his cage in that. We let him either chill on the couch or one of our laps and he would come out when he was ready and he is much more exploratory and receptive to being held.


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

just scoop her up and shift her into your palm, she won't ball up. Give her an eskimo kiss or let her sniff your finger so she knows it's you. Pet her quills front to back with light to moderate pressure. Sit and place her in your lap, maybe put some fleece on your lap for her to lay on and hide under.

If she's REALLY fussy and absolutely refuses to be scooped up, leave her alone for a few hours. When I moved around the layout of the cage, he would get super-fussy for a few days until he got used to the changes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

The above two posts are sound advice but I'd like to chime in

Every hedgehog is different this is a fundamental fact of hedgies here are my suggestions:

Have a place for your hedgehog to snuggle in/under on your lap many hedgehogs need this security to feel safe and let them come out on their own.

Attempt to pet your hedgehog and expect huffing and quilling it is a potential that there is an area your hedgehog will like to be pet and some that will not, some however prefer not to have their quills touched.

Let your hedgehog explore your lap and sniff its still bonding time gradually show her that you are not a threat and that you are someone she can trust and not be afraid of.

Remember they are Prey animals and are naturally reacting to what they percieve to be a threat and no all hedgehogs will socialize some will not want human contact, some will take months and even years to feel comfortable.

Make a routine that you hedgehog will come to expect and it may help to move the process along.

Give rewards for small mile stones and treats for unballing and bonding with you it might help for your hedgie to think this isn't so bad if I get mealies 

Keep in mind as I stated all hedgehogs are different and it may be your hedgehogs personality to want to explore and get around instead of have contact. My girl Celeste is a huge explore so much in fact she constantly will even daringly try to drop down from my sofa seat to explore, I let her get comfy and pet her slowly from the back area slowly upward she usually huffs for a bit unless she is completely occupied by sniffing that she doesn't notice


----------

